
APK Get Token from URL - imnotahuman
Hi,<p>I have an application on my android phone. There is a browser inside the application. It writes token to the URL with the Post method. SAMPLE;<p>POST:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;site.com&#x2F;ext&#x2F;myinfo?token=bsdasdf2y1cuuwwqtek6lqbjnrynbkdhctxolrylgw3wpnav4ronsorsay7cs2lps1deıvndpuxgıdrar1zvcj54w1osf<p>the token is refreshing every hour. How can I get token from the APK? I need to get the token code regularly.<p>Sorry for my English.
======
ktpsns
This question should go to stack overflow.

You want to do Man in the middle (mitm) and bypass the SSL encryption by
either using some Dev tool or installing an own SSL certificate for that
domain on your phone. Both requires no root privileges.

~~~
imnotahuman
Okay thank you

